# 92 Compact l



## firemanjones (Nov 13, 2011)

I purchased my compact today and went straight to the range. 
Again, what a pistol Beretta makes!
Shipwreck you were right about this gun.
Does anyone know if Beretta made factory rubber grips for this handgun?


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

Yes they carry rubber grips at Berettausa.com in their grip section.


----------



## firemanjones (Nov 13, 2011)

I see they have them for the 92 FS but not the Compact.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Spectacular choice!:smt1099


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Enjoy the new weapon..Be safe

RCG


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

firemanjones said:


> I see they have them for the 92 FS but not the Compact.


Hopefully Shipwreck will chime in, but on his "wheel of beretta's" it looks like his compact's are sporting rubber Hougue grip panels.

Here's some, looks like a great price as well: http://www.amazon.com/Hogue-Rubber-Beretta-Compact-Panels/dp/B0002ILQKI


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Beretta rubber grips for 92FS Compact L.

Beretta 92 / 96 Compact Rubber Grip Set: MGW


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have two compact berettas, and I just googled "rubber compact beretta grips" or "hogue compact beretta grips."

Very easy to find. I believe I bought mine from a vendor on Amazon. They have them on the Hogue website too.


----------



## firemanjones (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks guys, I have them on the way.


----------



## firemanjones (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks CougarTex, I went with the Tridents. Received them and installed them this evening. Can't wait to see the difference.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

U da man


----------

